# Change of employer on spouse visa



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

I have been offered a new position, and I plan to apply for change of employer on my visitors visa section 11 (6) at VFS on Monday. I am supposed to start with my new employer on December 1st. Can I continue with my old employer when I apply for the visa change, or must I stop working until I get the new visa, and can start working with the new employer?

Has anyone had any experience of this situation?


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Please let me know how this goes


----------



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

I will let you know. 

Not many people seem to have had experience of this, which is a little odd. 

I'm applying on Monday. I'll share updates.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Would also like to know how this pans out for you. My wife's permit expires in April 16 but she is looking for another job (currently employed). This is all very confusing, probably a better idea to apply for her on spouse permit and then apply for work endorsement. Best of luck!


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

As far as i understand, your current permit remains valid even during a new application, so you can work with your old employer. It is only invalidated when yhe new one comes out.

I've heard a work endorsement ia a fresh application for a spousal permit though, so cant apply for just the endorsement and must apply for everything again.


----------



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes you must apply for the whole visa all over again. I put the application in this morning. Very smooth. All the same docs from my last 11(6) just with the new job offer and also a police clearance from SA only as I am on the same type of visa so it is classified as a renewal apparently and you don't need your police clearances from abroad. 

That's what I thought, that it only changes over once you actually get the new visa. 

Have to wait and see how long it takes this time. 

I was pleasantly surprised by VFS Cape Town I must say! Fast, organised, and now people have to pay up front for the application, you can actually get an appointment without having to wait 2 months, which was the situation I was facing earlier this year...


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for your information, ukinsa. I am on my first employer on spousal permit......its hard to find posts of people's experience with regards to changing employer. I'm glad to know the overseas police clearance is not needed in this case because it is quite a mission as well. Look forward to hearing a good outcome from you! 

Cheers.


----------



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes. I would recommend if you are thinking about changing, you should apply for the SA police clearance NOW! It takes forever, and you can renew it every 6 months so you don't have to go through the application process each time, you just keep it current. So if you are staying on the 11(6) it would be a super easy process so long as that is current. 
I got an email from home affairs on Thursday saying they had received the application. I'm impressed I must say. We'll see how long it takes. My boss did hers and it took 3 weeks a few months back apparently.


----------



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

dave_c said:


> Would also like to know how this pans out for you. My wife's permit expires in April 16 but she is looking for another job (currently employed). This is all very confusing, probably a better idea to apply for her on spouse permit and then apply for work endorsement. Best of luck!


Hey Dave, what visa is she currently on?


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

ukinsa said:


> Yes. I would recommend if you are thinking about changing, you should apply for the SA police clearance NOW! It takes forever, and you can renew it every 6 months so you don't have to go through the application process each time, you just keep it current. So if you are staying on the 11(6) it would be a super easy process so long as that is current.
> I got an email from home affairs on Thursday saying they had received the application. I'm impressed I must say. We'll see how long it takes. My boss did hers and it took 3 weeks a few months back apparently.


Thanks for the tip! Can you tell me how to renew the SA police certificate because I didn't know you can do that!


----------



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

I think I saw it on the SAPs website. Best to check that out... I can't remember exactly... sorry...


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Ukinsa she is on a GWP which expires in April. We are going to VFS tomorrow for a CSV with the help of an immigration agent in CT. Very nerve racking considering so many applications being declined for silly reasons. The agent has assured us that this will go through. Failing which I am not sure if we can apply for the spouse permit in SA after being declined for CSV. Will have to wait and see


----------



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

Ah OK. Yes if you have the appropriate qualifications, a CSV can be a better option, but as you mentioned it is a more difficult application, and you definitely need an agent to help you with that one as it is pretty complex I think. I know someone from my work is on a GWP and he got married to a SAC a few months ago. He is returning to the UK in December to change over to the spouse as he doesn't qualify for CSV. In the UK it is quick quick (4 weeks) and very simple for the spouse visa application. For him it will give him more options than with the GWP, which is a hard one for companies to deal with now.

Best of luck. I'm sure if you have the expert on the case it will work out well.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot, best of luck to you too!

Your colleague could also apply for change of conditions (I was told this yesterday) from South Africa. It is a DHA1740 form 9. Point 2 states the following: ''Except in the case of medical treatment OR if the applicant is the spouse or dependent child of a business or work visa holder, visitors visa and medical treatment visa may not apply for a change of conditions of an existing visa or change of status unless he or she is in possession of a letter issued on behalf of the Minister of Home Affairs that good cause has been demonstrated for the submission of such an application''


----------



## ukinsa (Oct 20, 2015)

Good to know also.


----------

